# Post Separazione



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Mio ex marito mi tratta non male di più 
Gli ho chiesto di provare ad aver un rapporto cordiale X i figli 
Gli ho lasciato casa questo week perché stesse lì con loro 

Mi risponde malissimo si mette sulla difensiva su tutto sostiene che i figli non patiscono il fatto che sia laggiù che con ciò che guadagna potrà dare loro delle possibilità che al momento  si sognavano
A me questa cosa fa schifo
Gli dai ma manca la figura del padre mi pare follia che non arrivi a Comprenderlo credetemi mi pare di aver sposato un uomo e che si sia trasformato in un altro
Non sembra neanche patire la distanza
Pensate che gli ho scitto io un sms da mandare al nostro piccolino dicendogli prendi spunto modifica ma scrivigli che è un po in crisi X scuola nuova sport.
Lui ha copiato e incollato mio messaggio pari pari
Mi sono cadute le palle credetemi 

Ho sposato  un uomo vuoto o stare là con tutti quei soldi gli ha dato alla testa 
I soldi danno alla testa ?
Ti fanno scordare altri valori davvero ?

Sono schifata più che se mi avesse tradito 
Sono io troppo pistina ?l ho lasciato perché freddo insensibile piccolo dentro e tutto ciò mi da solo conferma ma allora PERHCE mi fa così male 
Mi fa male che sia un uomo così 
Che abbia scelto un papà così X i miei figli 
Lui dice che non trova lavoro qui perché oramai ha un profilo troppo alto e che non torna certo X 3000 euro al mese 

Non avrei mai detto tra noi C erano grossi problemi ma mai avrei  detto saremmo  arrivati a non parlarci  più e che mi facesse questi discorsi

Oltretutto tratta male me che sono sola qui con i suoi figli e può immaginare che il mio malumore poi si intraveda

Il mio limite e che non stimandolo non sono brava a mentire con i ragazzi 
meno lo sento meglio sto


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex marito mi tratta non male di più
> Gli ho chiesto di provare ad aver un rapporto cordiale X i figli
> Gli ho lasciato casa questo week perché stesse lì con loro
> 
> ...


Vi siete separati? La pretendere l'uno dall'altra se non quello che c'è scritto nella sentenza di separazione. lui è libero di gestire il suo rapporto con i figli come meglio crede, e lui ne pagherà le conseguenze. Adulto, vaccinato e responsabile. Quanti anni hanno i ragazzi?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

11 12 e 15

Abituati da sempre senza un padre normale insomma zero cene zero serate insieme e adesso lo vedono 2 gg ogni 15 qnd riesce a venire 

Sono io che ..affanno annaspo 
Mi sembra di non essere così brava a non passare mia profonda tristezza 
E non c'è neanche affetto addosso
Anche se ho scelto io mi sono sentita abbandonata 
Mi sento una cretina non sufficientemente forte 
Ma arrivavo da anni di totale assenza ho sempre fatto tutto io con i ragazzi serate tutte con me e lui a volte chiamava spesso no molto spesso lo cercavano noi e lui non rispondeva abbiamo iniziato a litigare furiosamente 
Zero complicità 
Non sapevano neppure cosa facesse il week end dopo i primi mesi che era lì è andato piano piano sparendo mandava sms striminziti : tutto bene ? Mi mancate ! Pa'

Qsto era suo tenore 
Io andavo in bestia un senso del abbandono totale


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> 11 12 e 15
> 
> Abituati da sempre senza un padre normale insomma zero cene zero serate insieme e adesso lo vedono 2 gg ogni 15 qnd riesce a venire
> 
> ...


 e allora devi solo ringraziare Dio di averla chiusa. Smettila di pensare a lui come ad una parte della tua vita e concentrati sulla tua vita. Tanto non sarà certo l'avvocato, il prete o l'amante che ti daranno indietro il tempo perso, o le lacrime  piante. Cerca di non delegare mai più a nessuno la tua felicità e prenditi cura di te stessa e dei tuoi figli, che mi sembra abbiano bisogno di te.

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex marito mi tratta non male di più
> Gli ho chiesto di provare ad aver un rapporto cordiale X i figli
> Gli ho lasciato casa questo week perché stesse lì con loro
> 
> ...


Non so se tanti soldi possono dare alla testa ma sicuramente un padre che non sa mandare di sua spontanea volontà un messaggio di conforto al proprio figlio, fa un certa impressione.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Tuo marito non ce la faceva a fare tutto: il marito, il padre, il lavoratore. Ha scelto di fare quello che gli dava più riconoscimento, pensando che il benessere che poteva dare a te e ai figli potesse non farlo sentire fallito in quei ruoli.
Tu hai giustamente scelto di riconoscere che il progetto di coppia è fallito.
Il progetto è fallito, non voi.
Però tu vuoi che lui riconosca di essere un fallimento come padre.
Non pretendere troppo. Non infierire. Rischi che si sottragga sempre di più a un ruolo per il quale  è già inadeguato se lo farai sentire inutile.
I figli hanno bisogno di lui, così com'è perché è il loro padre. Loro non hanno un modello di padre, non hanno termini di riferimento. Lui va bene così com'è per loro.
Non dargli compiti. Non dirgli cosa dovrebbe fare. Comunica quello che fanno i ragazzi. Non caricarlo della consolazione dei problemi quotidiani. Per la consolazione ci sei tu.
Salvalo per loro.


----------



## Carola (3 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tuo marito non ce la faceva a fare tutto: il marito, il padre, il lavoratore. Ha scelto di fare quello che gli dava più riconoscimento, pensando che il benessere che poteva dare a te e ai figli potesse non farlo sentire fallito in quei ruoli.
> Tu hai giustamente scelto di riconoscere che il progetto di coppia è fallito.
> Il progetto è fallito, non voi.
> Però tu vuoi che lui riconosca di essere un fallimento come padre.
> ...



Hai ragione 
Stasera gli ho scritto sui ragazzi 
E va bene così 
Grazie Brunetta.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Stasera gli ho scritto sui ragazzi
> E va bene così
> Grazie Brunetta.


:abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (4 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tuo marito non ce la faceva a fare tutto: il marito, il padre, il lavoratore. Ha scelto di fare quello che gli dava più riconoscimento, pensando che il benessere che poteva dare a te e ai figli potesse non farlo sentire fallito in quei ruoli.
> Tu hai giustamente scelto di riconoscere che il progetto di coppia è fallito.
> Il progetto è fallito, non voi.
> Però tu vuoi che lui riconosca di essere un fallimento come padre.
> ...


sei una persona assennata :up:


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> sei una persona assennata :up:


Molto
Io no tutta istinto 
Ma sto imparando a mettere la rabbia via e guardare avanti


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2016)

Mi faccio colpe X avello tradito 
Molte
Dovevo lasciarlo prima questo si ..


----------



## ologramma (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Molto
> Io no tutta istinto
> Ma sto imparando a mettere la rabbia via e guardare avanti


non dicevo a te ma alle parole che ti ha detto Brunetta , comunque dopo una relazione di 5 anni tra alti e bassi ,il senso di colpa non c'è lo vedo chiamalo in un altro modo perchè noi come te eravamo coscienti di quello che si faceva alle loro spalle , quindi prendiamoci le nostre responsabilità , tu hai confessato io nisba


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Molto
> Io no tutta istinto
> Ma sto imparando a mettere la rabbia via e guardare avanti


Quando ero furibonda per la MIA delusione non ragionavo e nessuno mi ha fatta ragionare.


----------



## Tradito? (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Molto
> Io no tutta istinto
> Ma sto imparando a mettere la rabbia via e guardare avanti


Devi farlo soprattutto nei primi tempi è normale ci siano screzi


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi faccio colpe X avello tradito
> Molte
> Dovevo lasciarlo prima questo si ..


Ma che stai a di, hai fatto benissimo a tradirlo, viste le sue assenze! Il tuo problema è che sei troppo sincera e pensi che la sincerità sia la strada migliore! Ma sfruttalo e basta... Non ti far venire il sangue amaro perchè tanto tutti gli uomini quando trovano una persona troppo accondiscendente (anche io lo sono stata tantissimo) se ne approfittano! Goditi il tuo compagno, sfrutta pure lui e fottitene altamente.
Più che altro ecco... fagli capire che se come marito è stato una chiavica e a te passerà, come papà ha il DOVERE morale di esserci... perchè loro hanno bisogno di un padre....


----------



## MariLea (4 Ottobre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> non dicevo a te ma alle parole che ti ha detto Brunetta , comunque dopo una relazione di 5 anni tra alti e bassi ,il senso di colpa non c'è lo vedo chiamalo in un altro modo perchè noi come te eravamo coscienti di quello che si faceva alle loro spalle , quindi prendiamoci le nostre responsabilità , *tu hai confessato io nisba*


 Suo marito se n'è andato a lavorare lontano, tua moglie è rimasta  se no a quest'ora era a Dubai pure lei


----------



## ologramma (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Suo marito se n'è andato a lavorare lontano, tua moglie è rimasta  se no a quest'ora era a Dubai pure lei


non mi ci far pensare , pericolo scampato fino ad ora


----------



## Carola (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Suo marito se n'è andato a lavorare lontano, tua moglie è rimasta  se no a quest'ora era a Dubai pure lei


Io mio a Dubai sarebbe andato comunque

Io sinceramente qualora mio marito avesse una col cacchio me ne vado a Dubai
Lui credetemi avrà sofferto per mio tradimento ma credetemi non lo ha dato a vedere
Me lo rinfaccia adessohe sono una traditrice un'infedele
Ma senti tesoro dopo che per 8 anni mi tocchi tipo 3 volte in un anno ma neanche ma cascherà pure L asino cioè io?
Quando ho iniziato a scrivermi con amante ammetto che di testa mi prendeva che ero tutta ringalluzzita ma credevo fosse una roba così un gioco 
Quando mi ha baciata la prima sera non ho capito più un casso sentivo i violini e la primavera nelle mutande 
Io lo so che li dovevo fermarmi
EChiedermi qualcosa 
Ma ero così felice non capivo più nulla ma nulla
E per 14 anni sono stata super fedele nonostante distanza e situazione al pari di Maria goretti 

Però comunque si ho sbagliato e con il senno di poi non consiglio il tradimento anche a e ho cambiato certe cose nei mie ragionamenti
Un tradimento X sesso fine a se stesso potrei perdonarlo se c'è amore 

Un innamoramento no.

Tornassi indietro mi fermerei certo e capirei prima che o accetto quella persona  così come è o metto parola fine se non sono felice come evidentemente ero dai post che scrivevo qui
Perché desideravo una persona che non esisteva 
E che a Dubai ha dato di matto dicendo X colpa del mio tradimento 
seeh

Spero mia figlia sia più furba della sua mamma che evidentemente non stava così male seContinuava a stare lì perché amavo la mia famiglia tanto ma
Tanto

Adesso sempre famiglia sarà ma certo non più come prima


----------



## Leda (5 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io mio a Dubai sarebbe andato comunque
> 
> Io sinceramente qualora mio marito avesse una col cacchio me ne vado a Dubai
> Lui credetemi avrà sofferto per mio tradimento ma credetemi non lo ha dato a vedere
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


È carina. Sul crinale tra poesia e volgarità.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Squallor o Skiantos?

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Aò, ma nessuno sbaglia un quote qua, eh? 


Carola, almeno tu nell'universo, dacci sotto con sto aifonne chè devo testare i miei superpoteri di correzione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Aò, ma nessuno sbaglia un quote qua, eh?
> 
> 
> Carola, almeno tu nell'universo, dacci sotto con sto aifonne chè devo testare i miei superpoteri di correzione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Prego :wide-grin:


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Prego :wide-grin:


Eh, grazie signora mia. Test effettuato con successo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (5 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Eh, grazie signora mia. Test effettuato con successo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up::up:


----------

